# RBR TdF 2015 Predictions: post by start time 2015



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

RBR TdF 2015 Predictions: post by start time 2015

Hello, everyone. Since we are all so smart about road racing, let's show it off: post your predictions before start time for the 2015 Tour de France. Talk is cheap. Can you call it a month before the final stage? A year?

At the end of the 2015 TdF, I will review how well we did. Historically, we have been pretty lousy, with some moments of brilliance.

Once the 2015 schedule is announced, I will note the deadline for posting predictions. Bon chance!

EDIT: Start Time is 2pm Central European Summer Time, July 04, 2015. Time Trial in Utrecht, which is in same time zone as Paris.
Post predictions by 2pm CEST, which is:
8am eastern
7am central
6am mountain
5am pacific
4am alaska
3am hawaii

This is a time trial. Since they will embark from 2pm to 5pm, I guess I could tolerate a post an hour after this start time, for late risers.


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

Yellow/Podium/GC: call first, or try first, second, or third
Green/points
Polka-Dot/climber
White/youth
Red/combatif
Team

Lantern Rouge
DNF
Brown/Douche
Honorable Mention


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

Yellow: AC
second: ?
third: TJ

Green: Sagan.
White: Pinot - I think his final yr of eligibility for white.
Lantern Rouge: Cheng.


----------



## BroughAJ (Jul 19, 2008)

Does Quintana still qualify for the white jersey?

Either way, very good chance he podiums. I think I heard in an interview that Valverde is either done with the Tour or he will be a super domestic use for Quintana.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

BroughAJ said:


> Does Quintana still qualify for the white jersey?
> 
> Either way, very good chance he podiums. I think I heard in an interview that Valverde is either done with the Tour or he will be a super domestic use for Quintana.


Since he was born in 1990, Nairo Quintana would qualify in 2015 and 2016.

Young rider classification in the Tour de France - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

White jersey, Jens Voigt.


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/pro-cycling-tour-de-france/my-pick-tour-345503.html


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Yellow: Alberto Contador
Podium/GC: 1. Contador 2. Froome 3. Quintana
Green/points: Kristoff
Polka-Dot/climber: Valverde 
White/youth: Quintana
Red/combatif: Kwiatkowski 
Team: Movistar
Lantern Rouge: Vachon
DNF: Schleck
Brown/Douche: Sky Team
Honorable Mention: J-Rod


----------



## FujiSteve (Nov 12, 2014)

Yellow:
1. Froome
2. Quintana
3. Nibali

Green:
1. Mathews
2. Sagan
3. Degenkolb

White: Quintana

Polka Dot: Quintana


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

I think the winner will be Quintana.


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/pro-cycling-tour-de-france/tour-de-france-2015-a-347750.html


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

PJay said:


> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/pro-cycling-tour-de-france/tour-de-france-2015-a-347750.html


Those were my thoughts as well....


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

LostViking said:


> Yellow: Alberto Contador
> Podium/GC: 1. Contador 2. Froome 3. Quintana
> Green/points: Kristoff
> Polka-Dot/climber: Valverde
> ...


Okay, the Schleck sister DNFed before the race even started! - replacing him with Farrar.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

woodys737 said:


> White jersey, Jens Voigt.


Wine-spotted Jersey Bob Roll.


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

TdF 2015 Start Time is 2pm Central European Summer Time, July 04, 2015. Time Trial in Utrecht, which is in same time zone as Paris.
Post predictions by 2pm CEST, which is:
8am eastern
7am central
6am mountain
5am pacific
4am alaska
3am hawaii

This is a time trial. Since they will embark from 2pm to 5pm, I guess I could tolerate a post an hour after this start time, for late risers.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Stage One ITT Prediction:

1. Tony Martin
2. Luke Durbridge
3. Richie Porte

So it is written, so shall it be!


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Rashadabd said:


> Those were my thoughts as well....


Froome does have a lot less miles on his legs... That will be huge, but a short opening TT and harder climbs will keep from yellow. I will be rooting for AC to get the double. AC yellow... Followed by (a very close) Froome and Nibali. Sagan looks good for Green, he is riding well now, although I like Mathews a lot. Pinot gets Polka Dots. Quintana gets white and a top 5. (Teejay 4th) Red, I agree with Kwiatkowski and I'm a fan. I like Hesjdal here also.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

This is giving me a headache. Gaging riders fitness seems harder to me this year. I may just follow PBL450's lead pick who I'd like to win.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

LostViking said:


> Wine-spotted Jersey Bob Roll.


Hahahahah!!! Perfect!


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

AJL said:


> This is giving me a headache. Gaging riders fitness seems harder to me this year. I may just follow PBL450's lead pick who I'd like to win.


From a like standpoint, I like Bradley Wighins and I wish he was still on this landscape. I don't like Froome. (At all) but Froome is all about this race, this year, the miles on the legs, everything... I will actively root against him. And that's rare for me. But I think he will win. Week one... We will know a lot. I can't wait! Teejay is going to have a great showing! Like everyone else, he needs to stay healthy, but mark my words, if he does, he has a great shot at the podium. Just gut and wishful thinking as a fan! This is awesome!!!


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

Nibbles seems to be in radically better shape than the Dauphine (From Velonews):
View attachment 307116


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

My prediction is a Frenchman will not win Yellow, Green, or Polka Dot. Maybe white.


----------



## BroughAJ (Jul 19, 2008)

Yellow/Podium/GC: 1. Contador 2. Quintana 3. Nibali
Green/points: Sagan
Polka-Dot/climber: Quintana
White/youth: Quintana
Team: Cannondale-Garmin (homer pick)
DNF: Obligatory Schleck pick
Honorable Mention: Talansky (again, homer pick!)


----------



## quadrat (Aug 26, 2011)

I wonder how you can predict yellow for AC _and_ green for Sagan? They'll turn up with one team, somewhere along the way only one of them is going to become the priority. Hope Contador crashes out and enters the Vuelta later on, the best Grand Tour of the year. With steep climbs, lots of them, starting on stage 2. Appears he and Valverde and Rodriguez are always at their finest in their home race, no matter if they did Giro and TdF or not. Maybe theirs hearts aren't in the TdF, which isn't much of a puzzle. Also wish the Sagans and Kittels and Cavendishs could race where they belong, on the track. Sprint competitions there, usually done in a minute, spectators not put to sleep. No need to go 200km on a panflat Autobahn, all riders arriving at the same time, stage winner decided on the last metre. And the next day with a hill along the way, Cavendish arrives an hour after Froome. That green jersey is a travesty.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Podium:
Contador
Quintana
Nibali

Green: 
Cavendish

White: 
Pinot

Dots:
Arredondo

Rouge:
Ted King

Teams:
Astana


----------



## Skewer (Sep 13, 2011)

Yellow: Sagan 
Green: Sagan
Polk Dot : Sagan
White: Sagan

Sagan dominates TDF.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

my predictions:

Talansky is going to disappoint 
Hesjedal is going to climb like mad and put on a good show
Nibbles will be consistently consistent
Cavendish will wear the primadonna jersey
Tejay is in for a whole lotta heartbreak

and now for the horribly wrong officals:

yellow: Contador
dots: Majka, won't happen unless Contador crashes out, so Quintana
green: Sagan
white: Pinot


Bouhani took a pretty big spill - looks like the guy in white cut in pretty bad, xrays negative, tdf start tentative - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2LpfT_THJsc


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

9W9W said:


> Bouhani took a pretty big spill - looks like the guy in white cut in pretty bad, xrays negative, tdf start tentative - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2LpfT_THJsc


Yeah, that's no fun. Last I read he was out of the TdF even though his injuries weren't as bad as first thought.
Also a drag that Kittel couldn't recover in time for the TdF.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

My predictions:

1st: Nibali - I think he was sandbagging on his form - his prep is shaping up to be outstanding.
2nd: Contador - Really motivated, but I think the last week will be a bit too hard on him.
3rd: Froome - Not enough ITT miles plus I think this will be a difficult race for him mentally.

Green: CAV - (He is the team's priority and it's probably his last realistic shot at green).

Young rider/Polka dot/4th place: Quintana - I may well be mistaken since his team looks strong, but I think the battle royale between my top three will push the racing too hard for the young Colombian. There is a good chance that Movistar will work with Astana - which will put a big wrench in the works.


Barring aggravating crash-outs and illness, this is could be the most exciting TdFs in a while!


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

AJL said:


> My predictions:
> 
> 1st: Nibali - I think he was sandbagging on his form - his prep is shaping up to be outstanding.
> 2nd: Contador - Really motivated, but I think the last week will be a bit too hard on him.
> ...


Is Quintana still under 25? I thought he was older?


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

robdamanii said:


> Is Quintana still under 25? I thought he was older?


Read his was still eligible in another thread. Wikipedia disagrees however: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nairo_Quintana


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

GC: Contador, then Nibali, then Quintana
green- kristoff? i think this competition is wide open 
white - quintana


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

Entry is closed now. Bon chance!
Now, I need to go pay for the NBC internet access package.


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/pr...ur-de-france-2015-a-347750-3.html#post4878296


----------



## The Moontrane (Nov 28, 2005)

Can you add my pick?

GC: Froome, Quintana, Contador.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/pro-cycling-tour-de-france/tour-de-france-2015-a-347750-3.html


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

The Moontrane said:


> Can you add my pick?
> 
> GC: Froome, Quintana, Contador.
> 
> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/pro-cycling-tour-de-france/tour-de-france-2015-a-347750-3.html


-sure. the brief time trial did not really add any new info, except that froome did not crash out.


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

Bump. We will soon see who has the power of prediction.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

Well, I blew it!


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

AJL said:


> Well, I blew it!


How many people picked one man to walk with 2 jerseys?
Hasn't happened ( KOM and MJ) since 1970


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

atpjunkie said:


> How many people picked one man to walk with 2 jerseys?
> Hasn't happened ( KOM and MJ) since 1970


Very True! Still, lucky I don't make my living handicapping cycling races :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

9W9W said:


> my predictions:
> 
> Talansky is going to disappoint
> Hesjedal is going to climb like mad and put on a good show
> ...


sooo.... wasright on TJ (literally heartbreaking) amirite on that or what?
Talansky was a no show, Hesjedal tore up d'huez although not as visible as he was at the giro...
I should have picked Quintana for consistently consistent for all that wheel following he did.
Nibbles had his ups and downs so wasn't right on that front.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

9W9W said:


> sooo.... wasright on TJ (literally heartbreaking) amirite on that or what?
> Talansky was a no show, Hesjedal tore up d'huez although not as visible as he was at the giro...
> I should have picked Quintana for consistently consistent for all that wheel following he did.
> Nibbles had his ups and downs so wasn't right on that front.


My guess Hesjedal was saving all his energy for the Huez and couldn't give it his all for any other stage because he was exhausted from the Giro.

Poor TJ. Felt so bad for him when he had to withdraw.

I really thought this was going to be a good one for Quintana. With Valverde I really thought they would have some attack power.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

Skewer said:


> Yellow: Sagan
> Green: Sagan
> Polk Dot : Sagan
> White: Sagan
> ...


Now that's putting all your eggs in one basket.

I did enjoy watching him.


----------

